# Orange Beach offshore



## reeltruth2 (Jul 30, 2008)

We are headed back to O.B. this year for family vacation. We did back in 2007 and did well. We plan on swordfishing one night and tuna on another trip. Where would the best place be to try for the swords. May even try daytime for swords. Any advice would be appreciated. 

REELTRUTH
worldcat 330 TE


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*offshore*

west of the river delta or 120 miles south


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

as the other posted mentioned, blue water is def. to our west lately. the spring flood on the MS river has killed our blue water so far this summer. Historically the steps and spur are the best sword grounds. I would write off the steps as it is really cruddy water. the spur has been on the edge of the blue/green barrier and would be best best if you are not up to running 130+ miles.

Good luck

Robert


----------

